# 2007 Nissan Altima headlights



## gtsingh91 (Dec 26, 2006)

Hey, I have a 2007 Altima and I wanted to upgrade the headlight bulbs from the stock bulbs to the white or xenon bulbs but it's almost like an obstacle to get to the lamps so what's the easiest possible way to actually get to the bulbs? Thanks.


----------



## nismo3.5 (Oct 25, 2005)

i don't know if it'll work for yours but i'll give it a try. What i had to do with my z and my altima was jack the car up and remove that plastic cover right above the tire and work your way through it. Hopefully someone else would have an easier way, but so far that is what i have been having to do! Nissan seals their lights thoroughly.


----------



## norton54 (Feb 7, 2007)

I wanted to do the same but haven't came up with a good replacement. What are you planning on changing to? Silverstars aren't listed for our cars on their website.


----------



## gtcompscientist (Feb 13, 2007)

You have to go through the wheel well to get to the bulbs for changing. But if you want to know how to actually swap out stuff to upgrade to HID, you have to get more access and you have to remove the front bumper to get to it. It's hard, but doable.


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

lol CDMORENOT remembers this...
this was my HID install that he helped me with. looks scary, huh? but the result is this:









Get someone who's done it before to help you, because i would've been F*CKED! lol i love my HID's tho...


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

norton54 said:


> I wanted to do the same but haven't came up with a good replacement. What are you planning on changing to? Silverstars aren't listed for our cars on their website.


If you want Silverstars, just pop out one of the bulbs and read what type it is. The 06's had 9005 halogens for low beams, so that's a good place to start. The types are all generic, so any 9005 bulb will fit a 9005 socket. Just make sure the wattage is close to the original bulb (within a few watts).


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

BROO! I GOT BANNED FOR LIKE A MONTH FOR GETTING LOUDMOUTH WITH SOME QUEER ADMIN!! AND WHY AM I NOT IN THE PICTURE ? LOL.. MISS U FOOL.


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

rofl miss u too mang we should chill sometime; im bout to hit you up... right... now


----------



## bybchucky (Mar 6, 2007)

have you gotten your headlights replaced? i had to go to a custom body shop to do mine, and needless to say i was overcharged. and the stock bulbs are not the same as those in the manual! when we pulled them out, they where actually H11 and H9 bulbs. and they had to pull it out by removing the wheel covers on the two front wheels and going under there. i'll take some pictures in the next couple of days.


----------



## altimajason (Mar 8, 2007)

hey i recently replaced my 03's low beams and all i had to do was remove the airbox and the coolant resivoir. be careful not to get coolant on yer engine like i did. it's still a tight squeeze, but it'll only take half an hour, unlike dropping the bumper


----------



## KILLBILL (Nov 26, 2007)

acriml01 said:


> If you want Silverstars, just pop out one of the bulbs and read what type it is. The 06's had 9005 halogens for low beams, so that's a good place to start. The types are all generic, so any 9005 bulb will fit a 9005 socket. Just make sure the wattage is close to the original bulb (within a few watts).



I believe the 07's are an H11 type bulb for lowbeam. I think i'm just going to stick with the stocks for now. Seems like to many bulb-blowing issues when switching.


----------

